# Easy Malt Conditioning



## Let's Brew Beer (10/2/22)

Easy Malt Conditioning


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (10/2/22)

That's not how I condition my grain, 500 ml to 4 kg malt seems way too much, I use 2% so 80 ml for 4 Kg and let it soften the husk for 15 minutes, maybe that's why he has to clean his coffee grinder


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (10/2/22)

Yeah, I meant to say I had a 500ml spray bottle but only used around 100ml. The rest went to my boil to prevent it boiling over LOL


----------

